# Potty Training type 1 children



## hkk1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I have just started potty training today my 3 year old who was diagnosed with type 1 in Jan this year. His levels are quite high today and therefore has been weeing a lot- 4 wees in half an hour !! No accidents though , he is telling me when he wants one !!

My question is does anyone else have any experience with potty training type 1 children, is it a battle when they constantly want to wee due to raised levels.

We have been offered a pump which we are to agree to, I am hoping this helps us with his levels.

thanks


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 19, 2012)

We started potty training M a few months ago and did get caught out a few times with higher levels.  I think, as with so much stuff when your child is diabetic, it's a case of keeping an extra eye in them!  He's on a pump (fab!) but his cannula sometimes gets caught when were taking his bottoms off in a hurry.  Which is a pain but hopefully it will get better as he gets used to it!

Brilliant that your son is asking for wee's, we've only just cracked that one!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, had no problems with potty training, just the same as older sis was. Do have to be careful with the cannulas as Ruthie says, Millie now aware of this herself and usually v careful with underwear.
Do keep her in pyjama pants at night as the occassional unforseen high can result in wet bed which is upsetting for her.


----------

